# Dashboard "In Progress"



## Disney34

Hey everyone,

I applied for a position with Disney, and it says that my application is "In Progress" on the Dashboard.

I haven't been called for an interview yet, is there a good chance I will get a call? Has anyone's application status said this and never received a call?


----------



## taythegibs

i am no expert, and the process is way different than it was two years ago, but from what i understand that is what happens after you fill out the application. After they review it they will send you a link for the web based interview and it will change to action required. After the web based interview, if you make it through, they will get you to setup a phone interview and after that you will wait for the results...


----------



## giuwah

taythegibs said:


> i am no expert, and the process is way different than it was two years ago, but from what i understand that is what happens after you fill out the application....



This may be true for some positions but in my past experience sometimes my status doesn't move at all after applying. 

I'm in the same position as the OP and my only guess is that we're definitely still in the running. 

I applied for a Spring design internship last semester and I snail mailed them my app and they set up a phone interview within a week of receiving it. So I think it just depends really.


----------



## heaven2dc

I've applied for a few undergraduate internships and several jobs and on 11 of them, they still show "in progress".  I originally started applying on Dec 4, 2011.  On others I didn't qualify for, it shows "no longer in consideration" and on a couple it shows "submission".  The only time I got anything different was when I applied for the College Program last night and I received an email within 7 minutes offering a web based interview.  I took that tonight and passed and now have an interview on Monday night @ 7:45 p.m.  

I wish there was a better answer to give you - I've asked this questions a dozen times on here and only was told it means they are considering your application. I've found out that when I click on the name of the job I applied for it brings up a new page and it brings up a description of the job you applied for.  One a couple of ones that say "in progress" now says on this new page that the job posting I am looking for has expired or the job has been filled.  So "in progress" can be confusing to say the least!  (almost as confusing as I just made all that l=)


----------



## mannysand87

heaven2dc said:


> I've applied for a few undergraduate internships and several jobs and on 11 of them, they still show "in progress".  I originally started applying on Dec 4, 2011.  On others I didn't qualify for, it shows "no longer in consideration" and on a couple it shows "submission".  The only time I got anything different was when I applied for the College Program last night and I received an email within 7 minutes offering a web based interview.  I took that tonight and passed and now have an interview on Monday night @ 7:45 p.m.
> 
> I wish there was a better answer to give you - I've asked this questions a dozen times on here and only was told it means they are considering your application. I've found out that when I click on the name of the job I applied for it brings up a new page and it brings up a description of the job you applied for.  One a couple of ones that say "in progress" now says on this new page that the job posting I am looking for has expired or the job has been filled.  So "in progress" can be confusing to say the least!  (almost as confusing as I just made all that l=)



I am in the same situation as the "in progress" job but the job is expired or not showing up. I searched for the job but dont see it posted anymore. But my status still says "in progress". what happened to your status after? I'm just curious. Thanks!


----------



## NatFish

Oy, I'm in the same boat! I applied for a seasonal position on Sept 30th of this year, and just checked today and it says "In Progress." When I click the job posting there's an error page - I'm assuming it's gone as they no longer are accepting applications for the position. 

Nerve wracking, to say the least. 

What I'm MOST curious about is what exactly all the other stages are! Interview, In Consideration??? I've never seen them, personally, haha.


----------



## delmar411

NatFish said:


> Oy, I'm in the same boat! I applied for a seasonal position on Sept 30th of this year, and just checked today and it says "In Progress." When I click the job posting there's an error page - I'm assuming it's gone as they no longer are accepting applications for the position.
> 
> Nerve wracking, to say the least.
> 
> What I'm MOST curious about is what exactly all the other stages are! Interview, In Consideration??? I've never seen them, personally, haha.



submission
in progress
interview stage
post interview stage
offer stage
post offer stage
and there is one more spot on the timeline but I'm not sure what it will say

HTH!


----------



## ryanshepard

I'm going through the same issues with the application process and I feel everyone's pain.

One trick you can do that I discovered by accident is on your Disney Dashboard click on the "Edit" resumes button.  Instead of deleting resumes, click on "continue."  This brings up a new selection of menus.  Choose "check on job application status."  Then, look at the job status whether it was Canceled, Filled, In Progress, etc.  I discovered that my Dashboard says "in progress" to a couple of positions that were cancelled or filled.  This is the most accurate thing to watch.

Hope it helps.  I've been at the interview stage for one job for about a month or more (not sure who  to call or contact to check the status) and in progress for a month or more on several others.  Got to be patient and have faith something will work out.  

I'd also highly suggest to take any job you can get at Disney, even if it's not what you want to do long term.  They are great about helping you get to that "dream" job with hard work over time.  Good luck everyone, chase your dreams! I've interned there 3 times and now I'm finally going for a long term role now that I"m done with school.


----------



## LaurenPet

Do you know what it means if your application status says "action required"??? I applied for the disney culinary program about a week and a half ago and have only received the email that thanks me for my application and says they will be in touch. I have not received any other communication. So is the action required on their end or mine?? Very confusing!!


----------



## delmar411

LaurenPet said:
			
		

> Do you know what it means if your application status says "action required"??? I applied for the disney culinary program about a week and a half ago and have only received the email that thanks me for my application and says they will be in touch. I have not received any other communication. So is the action required on their end or mine?? Very confusing!!



You need todo something.  There is a box on the screen that should tell you what action is required of you.  If not, I would email them right away and ask


----------



## LaurenPet

There is no box anywhere! 

This thread won't let me put a picture in to show you, but there is nothing for me to click on at all. I can click on the email they sent me that just says thank you for applying. And I can click on the job posting. But there is nothing else. 

I emailed them today and got an auto reply even though it was during office hours. I am going to try to call tomorrow if I do not hear back.


----------



## Zipears Fan

ryanshepard said:


> I'm going through the same issues with the application process and I feel everyone's pain.
> 
> One trick you can do that I discovered by accident is on your Disney Dashboard click on the "Edit" resumes button.  Instead of deleting resumes, click on "continue."  This brings up a new selection of menus.  Choose "check on job application status."  Then, look at the job status whether it was Canceled, Filled, In Progress, etc.  I discovered that my Dashboard says "in progress" to a couple of positions that were cancelled or filled.  This is the most accurate thing to watch.
> 
> Hope it helps.  I've been at the interview stage for one job for about a month or more (not sure who  to call or contact to check the status) and in progress for a month or more on several others.  Got to be patient and have faith something will work out.
> 
> I'd also highly suggest to take any job you can get at Disney, even if it's not what you want to do long term.  They are great about helping you get to that "dream" job with hard work over time.  Good luck everyone, chase your dreams! I've interned there 3 times and now I'm finally going for a long term role now that I"m done with school.



NICE WORK.  I didn't realize this feature.  My job status says "open" and HR status says "in progress" just like my dashboard does.  Interestingly, the job posting no longer exists so people can no longer apply - how this means the job status is open is beyond me.


----------



## TheWickerMan

Zipears Fan said:


> NICE WORK.  I didn't realize this feature.  My job status says "open" and HR status says "in progress" just like my dashboard does.  Interestingly, the job posting no longer exists so people can no longer apply - how this means the job status is open is beyond me.




I can only assume job status is "open" in that no one has been hired for it yet.


----------



## Zipears Fan

TheWickerMan said:


> I can only assume job status is "open" in that no one has been hired for it yet.



Yeah, I think you're right.  In any event, it's better than NLIC!

Does anyone know of a forum or FB group or anything where people are discussing their waits similar to me?  I have found such things for college students and PIs, even a few students blogging about their application process, but not career job applications.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

delmar411 said:


> submission
> in progress
> interview stage
> post interview stage
> offer stage
> post offer stage
> and there is one more spot on the timeline but I'm not sure what it will say
> 
> HTH!


The last would be No Longer in Consideration. I didn't check it every time, but I remember it just being Submission-In Progress- then either offer stage or no longer in consideration.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## comingback4good

*cliff notes real fast - I did two college programs - finished school - applied for PI's. I had my phone interview - then got a vm from someone wanting to set up a Skype interview - Skype interview happened - I sent my thank you letter/letters of references - dashboard changed to "Post-Interview Stage" ---- does that mean that I'm in and just waiting to hear from recruiting to accept/info  or does that mean that I'm just past that stage and onto others in the hiring process? What comes next????


----------



## comingback4good

Just not sure where to look and about to call the programs office from a different number since they can look you up by your # and ask them and give a fake name if they ask!


----------



## heaven2dc

comingback4good said:


> *cliff notes real fast - I did two college programs - finished school - applied for PI's. I had my phone interview - then got a vm from someone wanting to set up a Skype interview - Skype interview happened - I sent my thank you letter/letters of references - dashboard changed to "Post-Interview Stage" ---- does that mean that I'm in and just waiting to hear from recruiting to accept/info  or does that mean that I'm just past that stage and onto others in the hiring process? What comes next????



I'm not certain if you are in yet but you might want to go on the FB page for Disney Professional Internships Fall 2013 as lots of others in your same situation may have an answer for you.  Good luck!


----------



## lego606

comingback4good said:


> *cliff notes real fast - I did two college programs - finished school - applied for PI's. I had my phone interview - then got a vm from someone wanting to set up a Skype interview - Skype interview happened - I sent my thank you letter/letters of references - dashboard changed to "Post-Interview Stage" ---- does that mean that I'm in and just waiting to hear from recruiting to accept/info  or does that mean that I'm just past that stage and onto others in the hiring process? What comes next????



Post-Interview means you weren't immediately denied based on the interview. It doesn't guarantee you'll get the internship but you're definitely way closer


----------



## poohbear2

I applied for a seasonal temp job in May and my dashboard says still in progress and the job is still open. The ad says work not to start until Sept so not sure if I wont hear for another month?


----------



## Cais

I got to work in the dashboard one time and I pulled up my profile as I pushed myself through. I put myself through 26 different HR stages and guess what? My dashboard didn't move at all until stage eight of the process, at which point it moved to in progress and never moved through the rest of the 18 stages. 

So even though you are progressing through stages the dashboard will probably never effect it.


----------



## mick3y

For those that come upon this posting... the final stage is Onboarding Portal Available

So it boils down to...

1) Submission
2) In Progress
3) Pre-Interview Stage
4) Interview-Stage
5) Post Interview Stage
6) Offer Stage
7) Post-Offer Stage
8) Onboarding Portal Available


----------



## netgirl614

I don't think that is all. I have one that says "recruitment complete"


----------



## BadDad

mick3y said:


> For those that come upon this posting... the final stage is Onboarding Portal Available
> 
> So it boils down to...
> 
> 1) Submission
> 2) In Progress
> 3) Pre-Interview Stage
> 4) Interview-Stage
> 5) Post Interview Stage
> 6) Offer Stage
> 7) Post-Offer Stage
> 8) Onboarding Portal Available



When do you see *8) Onboarding Portal Available* ?

Both my kids got congratulations letters but they are both in the Post-offer stage and have completed all tasks in the dashboard.  Am I fretting for nothing?


----------



## delmar411

BadDad said:


> When do you see 8) Onboarding Portal Available ?
> 
> Both my kids got congratulations letters but they are both in the Post-offer stage and have completed all tasks in the dashboard.  Am I fretting for nothing?



Yes you are.  Most ppl never see stage 8.  My DH has been working there nearly a year and his is still in post interview stage.


----------



## SuperSam

Hi, I know this thread is kind of old but I have some questions because I am going crazy!

I applied for a position at Disney World (Not a professional internship or CP) to work at the DVC call center as a Vacation Planner. 

I got through to the phone interview, and was told I did great and that I needed to schedule an in person interview. 

I had my in person interview Friday, Oct. 25. I thought it went well, but they asked me if I had been in touch with my recruiter. No recruiter has been in contact with me at all (not even before the interview.) 

Anyway, they said the position was scheduled to start November 11 and that they were going to have someone call me to do an interview in Spanish since I am bilingual. No one called me. They also said that they were going to be calling candidates the week of Oct 28- Nov. 1st. I also never received a call.

My position is still stuck on 'Interview Stage' and although it's not open to apply it still says the position is open on my Dashboard. 

I also have another position that says "In progress"

I know this is long, but does anyone have any experience with this? I really want the job so I keep checking the website for changed. Help anyone?


----------



## jenniferann7

I have already completed the Web Based Interview as well as the Phone Interview...I got an email saying my status is pending but on my dashboard it still has me at the second little square of In Progress. I thought I should be in the post interview step?

I'm really confused and it's making me anxious. Anyone have any words of wisdom on the subject?


----------



## jenniy122

jenniferann7 said:


> I have already completed the Web Based Interview as well as the Phone Interview...I got an email saying my status is pending but on my dashboard it still has me at the second little square of In Progress. I thought I should be in the post interview step?
> 
> I'm really confused and it's making me anxious. Anyone have any words of wisdom on the subject?



When you're pending your dash says either "in progress" or "pending". I don't know that I've ever heard of a post interview status for CPs?


----------



## rdesacia

I submit an application about 30 minutes ago and have yet to get the automatic thanks for applying message. I've checked my dashboard and it says no communication for this application. What does this mean?


----------



## Irish_Mike

rdesacia said:


> I submit an application about 30 minutes ago and have yet to get the automatic thanks for applying message. I've checked my dashboard and it says no communication for this application. What does this mean?



Due to the amount of applications going through at once, the server's are most likely lagging. I just received the Thank you for Applying notice after about an hour. It'll come soon


----------



## WDW*Dreamer

I recently applied for a job on the website.  This is my second attempt at this, and I find it impossible to avoid checking the Dashboard 2-3 times a day even though it moves VERY SLOWLY .  I thought I would share my timelines as reference points for others going through this process.

Back in 2012 I applied for a Project Manager position:
Oct 22 - Applied online, status immediately went to "In Progress"
Nov 16 - Status changed to "Interview Stage"
Nov 26 - Received call from HR (call went well, but we had an obvious salary mismatch)
Dec 11 - Status changed to "No Longer in Consideration" 

My current attempt is for a PMO Manager
May 23 - Applied online, status set to "Submission"
June 10 - status changed to "In Progress"

And that's where it sits today. The job posting is gone but the Job Status is still Open.  So I'm hopeful.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm glad I found this. On July 3rd I applied for a position at my local Disney Store. Two days later I received an email asking me to fill additional information for my "interview process". I quickly filled the form they provided online and since then my application has been "in progress". I really hope I hear from them soon.


----------



## MadamLeota

WDW*Dreamer said:


> I recently applied for a job on the website.  This is my second attempt at this, and I find it impossible to avoid checking the Dashboard 2-3 times a day even though it moves VERY SLOWLY . [...]
> 
> My current attempt is for a PMO Manager
> May 23 - Applied online, status set to "Submission"
> June 10 - status changed to "In Progress"
> 
> And that's where it sits today. The job posting is gone but the Job Status is still Open.  So I'm hopeful.



I've been watching this thread and others on other forums since applying for a corporate position back in May, around the same time you did actually. After about a week I went to "in progress" and then half way through June, the posting was removed...but it's still listed as "open" last time I checked.

I'm still in progress, and this is killing me!  
I've had no updates, no additional contact...
I added an updated resume, but I don't remember if I swapped it over to that one. I don't think I did, because I was paranoid it would mess things up.


----------



## WDW*Dreamer

MadamLeota said:


> I'm still in progress, and this is killing me!



I definitely understand what you're going through.  Back in 2012, when my status changed to Interview, I became obsessed with making sure my phone was fully charged and the ringer was loud.  I was paranoid I'd miss the call or my battery would run out in the middle of my conversation with the Disney HR person.  Of course, it was during this time that I actually arrived at work one morning and realized I had left my phone AT HOME!  I NEVER do that, except this one day.  At lunch I went home to get my phone, and, sure enough, I had a missed call from the Disney area code!  Fortunately they had left a message, and I was able to call them back.  It didn't work out that time.  As soon as the HR lady asked my current salary I could tell we had a mis-match.  She said, "we will never get near that salary".  I tried to backtrack and explain that the salary wasn't my top priority. But, the damage was done.  

This time, if I make it to Interview stage again, my plan is to leave my phone at home on day one and, when asked about my salary, I plan to lead with my thoughts regarding working at Disney vs. money.


----------



## WDW*Dreamer

WDW*Dreamer said:


> I recently applied for a job on the website.  This is my second attempt at this, and I find it impossible to avoid checking the Dashboard 2-3 times a day even though it moves VERY SLOWLY .  I thought I would share my timelines as reference points for others going through this process.
> 
> Back in 2012 I applied for a Project Manager position:
> Oct 22 - Applied online, status immediately went to "In Progress"
> Nov 16 - Status changed to "Interview Stage"
> Nov 26 - Received call from HR (call went well, but we had an obvious salary mismatch)
> Dec 11 - Status changed to "No Longer in Consideration"
> 
> My current attempt is for a PMO Manager
> May 23 - Applied online, status set to "Submission"
> June 10 - status changed to "In Progress"
> 
> And that's where it sits today. The job posting is gone but the Job Status is still Open.  So I'm hopeful.



The status on my current attempt was changed to "No Longer in Consideration" today.


----------



## rossi6612

Hi I applied for an internship and now it's says "in progress" I haven't received  an email for an interview yet. I wanted to know if any of you all know what that means and if I have a chance for an interview? Thanks you!


----------



## MadamLeota

WDW*Dreamer said:


> The status on my current attempt was changed to "No Longer in Consideration" today.





I just checked mine again & still "In Progress", no additional emails past the Thank you for applying, no calls, no interview/event invites, "Job Status" still says open.

I'm at a loss. On one hand, I guess this could be a good thing? I would assume once something's filled, it would say "closed" and I'd bump to NLIC? IDK.


----------



## cmbouldin

LaurenPet said:


> There is no box anywhere!
> 
> This thread won't let me put a picture in to show you, but there is nothing for me to click on at all. I can click on the email they sent me that just says thank you for applying. And I can click on the job posting. But there is nothing else.
> 
> I emailed them today and got an auto reply even though it was during office hours. I am going to try to call tomorrow if I do not hear back.




Did you ever figure this out? I applied on Monday for the Culinary Program Internship and mine has said "Action Required" since. I called this morning and the first lady I spoke with said it is trying to set me up for my first interview, but wouldn't for some reason. She tried to and the system wouldn't allow her to, but she wasn't with the College Program, so she transferred me. The lady she transferred me to looked up my application and put me on hold for a couple minutes. When she came back she said they were still reviewing apps and the "Action Required" doesn't mean anything for me.

I'm so confused and I don't want to miss something. Any advice?


----------



## MadamLeota

Still no updates for me. Job Status: Open. HR Status: In Progress. Application date: May 24 give or take. No additional emails or contact since the "Thanks for applying"

Is there any way I can contact casting about this? I've heard that the usual casting number isn't the one to call for corporate. 

I understand these things take time, and since I applied for a corporate position rather than something at the parks, I knew it would take time, but it's been over 2 months with no changes (except from 'submitted' to 'in progress'), so I'm not only losing hope, but also completely at a loss as far as what my actual status is.


----------



## mistyness

I applied back in April 2014 for a position.  I got a letter thanking me for applying but my status bar never moved.  I eventually looked the position up and it was no longer available so I assumed it was filled and maybe there was a glitch with my dashboard.  Then, I got an e-mail last night thanking me for applying for the position (but I haven't applied for a position in weeks and not that same position). When I go to my dashboard, the original thank you letter is not posted and a new one with yesterday's date is there.  I tried to look up the position but it is no longer accepting applications.  Does anyone know if Disney automatically reapplies you?


----------



## MadamLeota

Well, it's official. NLIC.

I got an email today that says the position was filled. I checked my dash & I'm listed as NLIC and the 2nd email is also titled "Thank you for applying" (the 1st was when i actually applied and the 2nd was the rejection email.)

-sigh- I wish I would have gotten the chance to interview...but after waiting since May 24th for _something_ (and while this isn't the something i hoped for) it's nice to finally have an answer. Bummer.
EDIT: Can't hold me down! Just applied for something else.


----------



## heaven2dc

delmar411 said:


> submission
> in progress
> interview stage
> post interview stage
> offer stage
> post offer stage
> and there is one more spot on the timeline but I'm not sure what it will say
> 
> HTH!



Hi everyone - it's been 2 years since I originally posted on this thread.  I applied for a position this past month and just had my 2nd interview (in person) this last week (which was so much fun!  Great manager!).  I was told I would hear something back in 2-3 days but so far my dashboard still says "In Progress". 

I am anxious to see what the dashboard says after I'm hired (I'm keeping positive thoughts that I will be hired  ) so I will report on here what the next stage is.  I had thought since I had a phone interview plus an in person interview that it would have changed to interview stage and then post interview stage.  

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to hear!


----------



## heaven2dc

UPDATE:   I got the job!    I received a voice message yesterday from someone in Casting saying "This is Disneyland calling.  You had an interview with the Travel Company recently so could you give me a call back at 714-781-****."  I was just listening to the message when I received a call from that number and she basically said this is Disneyland calling about the interview I had last week and they felt I was a perfect fit for the position and offered me the role!  It's for the reservation agent for Walt Disney Travel Company with training to start December 15th.  She said I would receive a follow up call with information on exact dates, traditions info, etc. in a week or so.  My dashboard still says "in progress" though.    I was so shocked at receiving the call that I didn't really sound that excited (plus I was walking into the store).  All I remember saying is "oh my gosh that's wonderful" and thanking her lol.  She never said her name either.... 

I was supposed to fly back East for Christmas but now will have to move up my flight to celebrate before training starts.  Has anyone worked for this department and if so, do you know what the perks are?  I've been applying to Disney for over 10 years and am so thrilled to finally be chosen


----------



## thedisneylife

When I applied to Disney, my dashboard said "In Progress" throughout all my interviews and only changed its status after I had gotten the job. 

I wrote about my experience and a description of the dashboard over here (workingatdisney.blogspot.com/2014/11/navigating-disney-careers-dashboard.html). It's too long to post on this thread.


----------



## mrsmomo

That's awesome!!! I would love to work for the mouse just for extra income and perks lol


----------



## heaven2dc

mrsmomo said:


> That's awesome!!! I would love to work for the mouse just for extra income and perks lol



Thanks!  I actually went to the New Hire appointment today to turn in my packet of papers, fill out I-9 form, went to a computer for background check input and got my pic taken for my ID.  I am scheduled for Traditions on Friday Dec 12th @ 8 a.m.   They said to plan to be there all day, business casual dress and wear comfortable shoes as there will be lots of walking.  

As an update on the Dashboard, it went to Onboarding Portal Available and then it changed today to Post Offer Stage.  I'm going to guess that it will change after Traditions.  

One interesting thing today was when I was there at Disney Casting waiting for the appointment there were about 8-9 young people there (all girls except one guy) who were doing New Hire Appointment and I think most of them were from Brazil.  It was fun seeing how excited they were - I'm guessing they were doing the CP.


----------



## poison ivy

heaven2dc said:


> UPDATE:   I got the job!    I received a voice message yesterday from someone in Casting saying "This is Disneyland calling.  You had an interview with the Travel Company recently so could you give me a call back at 714-781-****."  I was just listening to the message when I received a call from that number and she basically said this is Disneyland calling about the interview I had last week and they felt I was a perfect fit for the position and offered me the role!  It's for the reservation agent for Walt Disney Travel Company with training to start December 15th.  She said I would receive a follow up call with information on exact dates, traditions info, etc. in a week or so.  My dashboard still says "in progress" though.    I was so shocked at receiving the call that I didn't really sound that excited (plus I was walking into the store).  All I remember saying is "oh my gosh that's wonderful" and thanking her lol.  She never said her name either....
> 
> I was supposed to fly back East for Christmas but now will have to move up my flight to celebrate before training starts.  Has anyone worked for this department and if so, do you know what the perks are?  I've been applying to Disney for over 10 years and am so thrilled to finally be chosen



Wow!  Fantastic news.  Congratulations!  I am so happy for you.  Really excited to hear you will be working for WDTC.  So much to celebrate.
Who knows where your journey will take you.  This is just the beginning.


----------



## brittanybelle

thedisneylife said:


> When I applied to Disney, my dashboard said "In Progress" throughout all my interviews and only changed its status after I had gotten the job.
> 
> I wrote about my experience and a description of the dashboard over here (workingatdisney.blogspot.com/2014/11/navigating-disney-careers-dashboard.html). It's too long to post on this thread.



This article was helpful! I finally know what all those mysterious dashboard stages are. Here's to hoping I get past in progress and reach the end.

Faith, Trust, and Pixie Dust


----------



## heaven2dc

poison ivy said:


> Wow!  Fantastic news.  Congratulations!  I am so happy for you.  Really excited to hear you will be working for WDTC.  So much to celebrate.
> Who knows where your journey will take you.  This is just the beginning.



Thank you!  I am getting more excited.


----------



## Mduff

Glad I found this thread!   I applied for a CM position on 2/25 at the brand new Disney store opening in our mall this spring/summer.   Not even sure of the opening date so who knows when they'll start hiring.  I stalked the Disney website for the job posting and applied the day it posted.   Now I'm In Progress on the dashboard and wondering how long it will take to get a call/email/letter...anything!   It's for part time and I'm way over 18 so I'm hoping I can fit the bill for the position.   I SO want to work for Disney!    

So happy for all of you who have gone on to work for the Mouse


----------



## MeganBDavis

giuwah said:


> This may be true for some positions but in my past experience sometimes my status doesn't move at all after applying.
> 
> I'm in the same position as the OP and my only guess is that we're definitely still in the running.
> 
> I applied for a Spring design internship last semester and I snail mailed them my app and they set up a phone interview within a week of receiving it. So I think it just depends really.



Hoping you'll reply. When you "snail mailed" your application did you mail it to a specific recruiter?


----------

